# Gun Rack



## austin ogarek (May 8, 2012)

its made out of cherry and has deer antler sheds as handle and display peice and i had to free hand the display piece and the curves for the gun holder, also the right side of the gun rack is a half inch to a inch higher so the guns sit level. i made this in my wood working class took me awhile but finished it. what do you think?


----------



## mjb (May 9, 2012)

That's very nice. The antler handles make it a very unique piece. Good way to recycle all of Bambi too!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Welcome WWT austin. Nice job and great idea on the antler handle.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice !!!*

Welcome to the forum.

Nice work on the rack.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I know what would look nice in that rack.. :yes:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great job on the rack.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nicer piece. i like that lever action on the botom


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> nicer piece. i like that lever action on the botom


 
is that an Ithica model 66 ? haven't seen one of those in years


----------



## austin ogarek (May 8, 2012)

dat said:


> is that an Ithica model 66 ? haven't seen one of those in years


Yes it is, 12ga single ahot lever action


----------



## unknowneinstein (Apr 20, 2012)

How often do we get to say "nice rack" and not be talking about a womans breasts. :laughing:

Well austin, nice rack!


----------



## austin ogarek (May 8, 2012)

unknowneinstein said:


> How often do we get to say "nice rack" and not be talking about a womans breasts. :laughing:
> 
> Well austin, nice rack!


Thanks! I put a lot of time into it


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Nicely made piece Austin.:thumbsup:
That looks like a classroom in yer 1st pic.
Around here if a kid even thot o' havin, doin, takin one to school he'd be arrested.HANDCUFFED !!The school would be evacuated, swept by SWAT and the kid sent to a halfway house and his parents would be sent to a re-education center.:blink:
Then all of the kids' off spring would have to spend thier first 18 years of life under house arrest and in re-hab.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

we're lucky around here, the kids still can have a gun in their truck in the parking lot, lots of kids go duck hunting or deer hunting before or after school. I can see no guns in school, but why stop a kid from going duck hunting in the morning then going to school without having to go home and drop off the gun first. clean the birds, put them in the ice chest and go straight to class


----------



## ryandinero (Dec 14, 2016)

Any one have plans for a gun cabinet? cant find much on line


----------

